# 9 for 15....



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Report 6/6/11.....

A buddy and I fished Sunday off the Texas coast with no fish spotted. We left the dock Monday at six and started seeing silver flashes after 3 hours of looking. We stopped in the area of the first silver flashes, found thousands of tarpon and leadered 9 of 15 after 5 hours of non stop action. They were all big fish over 120#. The biggest we estimated at 170#. Leadered 6 on ****-Pops and 3 on casted one ounce jigs.

Please dont ask where they are. I dont want to be rude and not answer. Go out and look in 20-50 ft depth and drive till you find the motherload. The schools are huge and scatered all up and down the coast from Galveston to Padre. They were not on any visible bait. We worked schools of bait all day Sunday and could not find any fish.

I'm going to put some more pics up and some video of three second line going off over at projecttarpon.com.... enjoy!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Whooo thats a beautiful fish, nice job!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Great day Marc. Congratulations. It's a shame you didn't have any PAT tags.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

That's a big head on that fish! 

I am glad you aren't sharing your spots, you gotta let people find them on their own in my opinion. You just got to get out there and look.


----------



## guadalupetrout.net (Apr 14, 2010)

*nice spot*

i was in that ranger banshee yesterday, good looking out, got on the school and had some fun. much appreciated spot though. never seen so many jacks, smacks and sharks all bunched up with a huge school of happy tarpon. awesome day, muchos gracias!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Way to go Marc. That's a fantastic day.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

*WOW!*

Great job & Great picture!!!

Looks like I went 8 or 900 miles too far East.

Plan to make a correction Thursday.

TC


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Thanks everybody, No doubt the best trip we have ever had. Cant wait to do it again.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

BOOM!


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the catch and release. Great looking Tarpon. I know where you were because i saw the X on our boat.


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

I dont mean to be rude, but is that pic from this trip?


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Flycaster said:


> I dont mean to be rude, but is that pic from this trip?


Yes


----------



## topherLIVE (Aug 31, 2010)

beautiful.


----------



## Chasing Tail (Sep 28, 2004)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

That is a world-class trip....congrats!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

nice thanks for sharin


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Cool, beautiful fish, and nice action shot on the 2nd pic..Cheers!!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Now I know where you were I saw that same piece of floating grass last Monday! Nice picture, I love it when they jump near the boat just as long as they aren't coming my way!


----------



## POCWildCat (Mar 24, 2010)

Great pic! I have to ask, where do you buy ****-pops or sea hawks? I searched the internet but no joy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Ugly!*

So is that an "ugly stick" I see in the photo. My guess is somewhere in the PC area?


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

I find it interesting that with all the "expensive" rods out there that the Ugly Stick has a great tarpon fighting action, is unbreakable, and cost about $59 to $79.

I saw the grass too... it is on the beach at mile marker 537.

TC


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Yep, all Ugly Sticks and one rod that my brother made. They are cheep, but darn good tarpon sticks. 

POCwild,
check out the tackle and tips pages at projecttarpon.com. They have alot of great advice about coonpops and coasthawks.


----------

